

Learning in the Open - kylemathews
http://kyle.mathews2000.com/blog/2009/10/07/learning-open

======
angelbob
This is a really powerful point. Observation and commentary help a lot --
reading other people's blogs, and comments on mine.

The process of preparing what I've done for somebody else's consumption is
probably the most valuable thing I do for my own expertise. Keeping a
developer blog gives me deeper insights into what I'm doing because I have to
explain them.

